# KJV



## Tyrese (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone know of any online resources to help understand and interpret difficult passages in the KJV? I know there's a few Bibles available at TBS that help you understand 'outdated' words, but I wanted to know if anything like that was available for free online. Thanks


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 16, 2016)

It's called the NKJV


----------



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2016)

Here's a source that provides Webster's 1828 definitions for words in the KJV.
http://av1611.com/kjbp/KJV-dictionary/KJV-dictionary-index.html


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 16, 2016)

py3ak said:


> Here's a source that provides Webster's 1828 definitions for words in the KJV.
> http://av1611.com/kjbp/KJV-dictionary/KJV-dictionary-index.html



Thanks!


----------



## MW (Aug 16, 2016)

Tyrese said:


> Does anyone know of any online resources to help understand and interpret difficult passages in the KJV? I know there's a few Bibles available at TBS that help you understand 'outdated' words, but I wanted to know if anything like that was available for free online. Thanks



Matthew Poole's Annotations is of great assistance.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 16, 2016)

MW said:


> Tyrese said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any online resources to help understand and interpret difficult passages in the KJV? I know there's a few Bibles available at TBS that help you understand 'outdated' words, but I wanted to know if anything like that was available for free online. Thanks
> ...



Thank you Reverend Winzer. I wasn't aware of his Annotations, I found this with our friend google ....... https://www.studylight.org/commentaries/mpc.html


----------



## MW (Aug 17, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> I found this with our friend google ....... https://www.studylight.org/commentaries/mpc.html



That is easy to access and very handy. Thankyou, Jimmy.


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 17, 2016)

MW said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > I found this with our friend google ....... https://www.studylight.org/commentaries/mpc.html
> ...



Thank you brothers, that was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 17, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> It's called the NKJV



I agree that the NKJV is a good translation; I use it everyday. However, taking the time to expand my vocabulary never hurt anyone either.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2016)

This might be beyond the scope of your question, but I find the Reformation Heritage Study Bible, KJV, does a good job of clarifying obscure words and phrasing in its notes.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 17, 2016)

Green's King James II may serve you better then the New King James. 
The Dean Burgon Society
www.deanburgonsociety.org 
publishes a KJV Bible with the definitions of difficult words. They call it the Defined King James Bible. It can be found at this website.
www.biblefortoday.org


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 17, 2016)

Jake said:


> This might be beyond the scope of your question, but I find the Reformation Heritage Study Bible, KJV, does a good job of clarifying obscure words and phrasing in its notes.



Not beyond the scope of my question at all. I know of several Bibles that define dated words in the KJV but unfortunately I have a Cambridge KJV that was on sale not to long ago. If I come up with some extra money in the near future I will probably get a TBS Westminster Reference KJV. Thanks for your response!


----------



## MichaelNZ (Sep 12, 2016)

If you want to understand the KJV better (which is a noble goal since the KJV is the best English translation of the Bible) then you should get the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. It has study notes that explain the difficult words and help you to understand the Bible better. At the end of each chapter, there are thoughs for family/personal devotions at the end of each chapter. It also contains information on Church history, how to live as a Christian and the main Reformed confessions of faith.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 12, 2016)

Although it is perhaps not that easy to use, the Westminster Reference apparatus is available online for free here. (You can click "skip" to check it out without creating an account.)

TBS also has an expanded word list that is more extensive than what they generally publish in their Bibles. You can download it here.


----------



## reformed28 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> Although it is perhaps not that easy to use, the Westminster Reference apparatus is available online for free here. (You can click "skip" to check it out without creating an account.)
> 
> TBS also has an expanded word list that is more extensive than what they generally publish in their Bibles. You can download it here[/URL


----------



## reformed28 (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree also about the Reformation Heritage KJV study bible. I think it's an excellent Resourse. It does a good job explaining difficult passages and words.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 15, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> Although it is perhaps not that easy to use, the Westminster Reference apparatus is available online for free here. (You can click "skip" to check it out without creating an account.)
> 
> TBS also has an expanded word list that is more extensive than what they generally publish in their Bibles. You can download it here.



Very helpful! Thank you for sharing these links! 

I'll also add my $0.02 -- I absolutely love my RHB KJV study Bible. It's the one that stays open on the desk-stand in my Study. It does a great job of defining the obscure words one runs into with the KJV, while providing insightful, experiential notes and articles along the way.


----------

